# P99RS and iPad2



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Probably a longshot, but if anyone has experience with this I'd appreciate any answers!

Currently I use my p99rs together with an iPhone4 and it works perfectly, charging and everything. Lately I've become interested in buying myself an iPad2 to run my music off instead. 

Question 1: I've heard rumors that the P99rs can't provide the extra current to charge the iPad. Is there any workaround? Like running the USB though a powered USB hub or something, can the P99 even handle a USB hub?

Question 2: Is it possible to mod the iPad's cable and run the 5V charging current though another power supply and therefore bypassing the headunit's USB power supply?


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Hanatsu said:


> Probably a longshot, but if anyone has experience with this I'd appreciate any answers!
> 
> Currently I use my p99rs together with an iPhone4 and it works perfectly, charging and everything. Lately I've become interested in buying myself an iPad2 to run my music off instead.
> 
> ...



I charge my ipad (first model of ipad) with my p99rs, but the ipad ony take charge when you turn of the display (top button).

Eller på svenska: Jag kör med min ipad (första generationen) som musikkälla (spotify) och är skärmen upptänd på ipaden så tar den inte laddning utan man måste slå av skärmen, då tar den laddning via p99:an samma sak om jag har ipaden kopplad till laptopen hemma. 

Förmodligen har du redan löst detta problem.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Scosche and iSimple both make cables that charge at 2.1 amps which is what the iPad needs. Now these won't use the P99's USB input but rather use the RCA Aux in. So yea I don't control my iPad from the deck but I still use the USB for my iPhone control. Plus it's a iPad, why would u want to control music playback via the P99 vs the iPads beautiful 10" screen. Also both of these cables have a switch in them to either play video on the iPad or you can send it to other external displays. 

http://www.scosche.com/consumer-tech/product/2182


http://isimplesolutions.com/connector-cables-MediaWire-IS76.aspx


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice, I got an iPad2 a week ago. The display is awesome. Haven't tried it yet really, would be awesome to be able to use it in the car. Are there some holders for it I can buy or do I have to fabricate one myself?

Too bad I only got the 16GB version. Can't really complain though, I got it for free


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

It's definitely possible to wire something up, but I'm not aware if any off-the-shelf solutions.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Nah it doesn't, at least most of the time. When you turn the screen off it starts to charge, most of the time... Kinda unreliable. Not using it atm, not using this car over the winter so it's a later project. I'll probably do some hack and reroute the power cables inside the apple cable to an external source and the data cables to the P99. Should be possible.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> Probably a longshot, but if anyone has experience with this I'd appreciate any answers!
> 
> Currently I use my p99rs together with an iPhone4 and it works perfectly, charging and everything. Lately I've become interested in buying myself an iPad2 to run my music off instead.
> 
> ...



Go with number 2. Just cut open a usb to dock connector cable (I wouldn't modify pioneers... $40 to replace) and connect red and black wires to a fused 5v source. Make sure the source provides at least 2 amps.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

JJDu4 said:


> Scosche and iSimple both make cables that charge at 2.1 amps which is what the iPad needs. Now these won't use the P99's USB input but rather use the RCA Aux in. So yea I don't control my iPad from the deck but I still use the USB for my iPhone control. Plus it's a iPad, why would u want to control music playback via the P99 vs the iPads beautiful 10" screen. Also both of these cables have a switch in them to either play video on the iPad or you can send it to other external displays.
> 
> Composite A/V Cables for Mobile Video Systems | sneakPEEK auto | by Scosche
> 
> ...


 
I thought the benefit of going direct was that you bypass the extra D/A - A/D stages. The pioneer is supposed to have direct connection with the iPod/iPad so that it takes the digital stream direct to the DAC...no?
By using the rca/aux/headphone out, you lose this.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Also, using a capacitive touchscreen while driving is downright dangerous since you have to look at the screen, rather than just grabbing a dial/button from muscle memory. Not to mention the iPad screen is likely to switch orientations when braking or cornering, as the internal accelerometer is detecting the movement as a tilt gesture.


----------

